# Do you like house animals?



## jana.bo99

Hello,

As I like house animals, especially dogs and horses and want to know it in all languages.

Slovenian:  Ali imaš rad (rada) domače živali?

Croatian:    Da li voliš domaće životinje?

jana.bo99


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian: "Ti piacciono gli animali domestici?"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: тебе нравятся домашние животные?


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian:*

*Kamu suka binatang peliharaan?*


----------



## Rosomah

Pozdravljena 

francosko: Est-ce que tu aimes les animaux domestiques?

nemško: Magst du Haustiere?

špansko: ¿Te gustan los animales domésticos?


----------



## Woland

Romanian : 1.*Îţi plac animalele de domestice?*
or 2 .*Îţi plac dobitoacele*? ( I know that *dobitoace *is used for domestic animals,not pets, and *jivine *for savage animals). The first variant is the most recent and used in the cities.


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
Evcil hayvan sever misin? / Evcil hayvanları sever misin? (friendly form)
Evcil hayvan sever misiniz? / Evcil hayvanları sever misiniz? (polite form)
(= Do you like domestic animals?)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Ar tau patinka naminiai gyvūnai? (informal)
Ar jums patinka naminiai gyvūnai? (formal)


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> Romanian : 1.*Îţi plac animalele de domestice?*
> or 2 .*Îţi plac dobitoacele *? ( I know that *dobitoace *is used for domestic animals,not pets, and *jivine (fiare) *for savage animals). The first variant is the most recent and used in the cities.


 
AAAHHHH...it's still a pejorative form and rarely used for "pets"! It could also be extremely misinterpreted, since it can refer to "nimrods" ("stupid people")! 

*Îţi plac animalele domestice?*
*Îţi plac animale de casă? *

 robbie


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Ĉu vi ŝatas dombestojn?_


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Lubisz zwierzęta domowe?_ (if you implies singular)
_Lubicie zwierzęta domowe?_ (if you implies plural)

Tom


----------



## Lopes

In Dutch: Hou je van huisdieren?


----------



## BlackWizard

Korean: 애완동물 좋아하시나요?

That's the generic form. Change suffix as needed.


----------



## Woland

robbie_SWE said:


> AAAHHHH...it's still a pejorative form and rarely used for "pets"! It could also be extremely misinterpreted, since it can refer to "nimrods" ("stupid people")!
> 
> *Îţi plac animalele domestice?*
> *Îţi plac animale de casă? *
> 
> robbie


 
Robbie dear,have you ever spent some times at the country-side in Romania? I stongly believe you have no idea how those people talk to/about animals. I noticed you're using only neological words,but don't ignore the rest of them.Meanwhile,would you please be so kind to read some official pieces of informations?
http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=dobitoc
http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=jivina


----------



## OldAvatar

The correct term in Romanian for *pet * is _animal de companie._


----------



## Maja

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:    Da li voliš domaće životinje?


Same in Serbian.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese (at least in Brazil): Você gosta de animais de estimação?


----------



## Pteppic

In Norwegian: Liker du kjæledyr?


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*

Szereted a háziállatokat? 

English: is there a word "house animal" that's the question...


----------



## catlady60

In English: _Do you like* pets? *_ or _Do you like *domestic animals?*_


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:
_Tycker du om husdjur?_ - do you like house animals, covers everything from cats and dogs to horses and cows
_Tycker du om sällskapsdjur?_ - do you like companion animals, means indoor pets such as cats, dogs, birds, reptiles and fishes, but can also be used for horses used as pets
_Tycker du om tamboskap/fä/arbetsdjur?_ - do you like domesticated animals/fä/working animals, covers cows, (working) horses, pigs, goats, sheep, chicken and so on. _Fjäderfä_ - feathered _fä_,_ fä_ is an old word for animals, as an opposite to people/humans, as in the expression _folk och fä_, the common word for animal is _djur_, _boskap_ is usually used about cows, but can be used for other hoofed animals such as horses, goats and sheep


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Máš rád domácí zvířata?

Máš rád domácí mazlíčky? (pets)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*«Σου/σας αρέσουν τα οικόσιτα ζώα;» **[su (2nd person sing. or informal) **/ sas (2nd person pl. or formal) a'resun ta i'kosita 'zo.a?]*

Colloquially:
*«Σου/σας αρέσουν τα κατοικίδια;» [su (2nd person sing. or informal) / sas (2nd person pl. or formal) a'resun ta kati'ciði.a?]*

Adj. *«οικόσιτος, οικόσιτη, οικόσιτο» [i'kositos] (masc.), [i'kositi] (fem.), [i'kosito] (neut.)* --> _domestic_ < Koine adj. *«οἰκόσιτος, -ος, -ον» œkósitŏs (masc. & fem.), œkósitŏn (neut.)* --> _person living in a house at one's own expense/unpaid, domestic animal_ < compound, masc. noun *«οἶκος» οêκŏs --> house, household* (PIE *weik-, _clan_ cf. Skt. वेश (veza), _house_; Lat. vīcus; Eng. vicinity) + verb *«σιτέω/σιτῶ» sĭtéō (uncontracted) / sitô (contracted)* --> _to take food, eat_ (with obsure etymology)

Adj. *«κατοικίδιος, κατοικίδια, κατοικίδιο» [kati'ciði.os] (masc.), [kati'ciði.a] (fem.), [kati'ciði.o] (neut.)* --> _domesticated animal living in a house, pet_ < Classical adj. *«κατοικίδιος, -ος, -ον» kătœkídiŏs (masc. & fem.), kătœkídiŏn (neut.)* --> _living in/about a house, domestic_ < compound, prefix & preposition *«κατὰ» katằ* --> _downwards, into, against_ (PIE *km̥ta-, _alongside, beside_ cf Lat. cum, Old Welsh cant, Old Irish cet) + masc. noun *«οἶκος» οêκŏs* (see above).
The former is bookish, the latter is the Greek translation of the English word, _pet_


----------



## jana.bo99

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> *«Σου/σας αρέσουν τα οικόσιτα ζώα;» **[su (2nd person sing. or informal) **/ sas (2nd person pl. or formal) a'resun ta i'kosita 'zo.a?]*
> Colloquially:
> *«Σου/σας αρέσουν τα κατοικίδια;» [su (2nd person sing. or informal) / sas (2nd person pl. or formal) a'resun ta kati'ciði.a?]*
> Adj. *«οικόσιτος, οικόσιτη, οικόσιτο» [i'kositos] (masc.), [i'kositi] (fem.), [i'kosito] (neut.)* --> _domestic_ < Koine adj. *«οἰκόσιτος, -ος, -ον» œkósitŏs (masc. & fem.), œkósitŏn (neut.)* --> _person living in a house at one's own expense/unpaid, domestic animal_ < compound, masc. noun *«οἶκος» οêκŏs --> house, household* (PIE *weik-, _clan_ cf. Skt. वेश (veza), _house_; Lat. vīcus; Eng. vicinity) + verb *«σιτέω/σιτῶ» sĭtéō (uncontracted) / sitô (contracted)* --> _to take food, eat_ (with obsure etymology)
> Adj. *«κατοικίδιος, κατοικίδια, κατοικίδιο» [kati'ciði.os] (masc.), [kati'ciði.a] (fem.), [kati'ciði.o] (neut.)* --> _domesticated animal living in a house, pet_ < Classical adj. *«κατοικίδιος, -ος, -ον» kătœkídiŏs (masc. & fem.), kătœkídiŏn (neut.)* --> _living in/about a house, domestic_ < compound, prefix & preposition *«κατὰ» katằ* --> _downwards, into, against_ (PIE *km̥ta-, _alongside, beside_ cf Lat. cum, Old Welsh cant, Old Irish cet) + masc. noun *«οἶκος» οêκŏs* (see above).
> The former is bookish, the latter is the Greek translation of the English word, _pet_


apmoy70,
Your explination is very long and you use Greek original and Latin letters. 
I wish, I would like to know Greek original language. It looks like Russian.
B.


----------



## Saluton

Setwale_Charm said:


> Russian: тебе нравятся домашние животные?


It would rather be: ты любишь домашних животных?


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Mahilig ka ba sa alagaing hayop sa bahay?


----------

